# One Stinky ear..



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

One of Gizmo's ears is stinky and it gets filled with wax really easily...anyways...at the vet 2 weeks ago she checked his ears for mites and he has none, and cleaned out that ear...

About 2 days later it was all waxy and smelly again...it's just one ear...he doesn't scratch at it much

Any similar instances? I won't see the vet for another 2 weeks for his shots...


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I got this Earoxide Washes away dirt and wax... Gadget had waxy ears but they didn't stink. I asked the vet about thema ndhe looked and said no mites just waxy.. clean them good with a ear cleaner and they will be fine... 

This really works good.. I had to do it once a week for about a month now they stay clean longer... I think I do it once a month now... 

Good luck and God bless


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

possilby an ear infection, is it tender, does he shake his head from side to side? if he does than he'll need to be seen sooner than 2 weeks. next time you are there you should ask them what they recomend you use to clean his ear out.

i like chlorihexiderm wash and oticleans.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

luvmypuppet said:


> possilby an ear infection, is it tender, does he shake his head from side to side? if he does than he'll need to be seen sooner than 2 weeks. next time you are there you should ask them what they recomend you use to clean his ear out.
> 
> i like chlorihexiderm wash and oticleans.


It looks a little red, but it's hard to tell since his ears are pink...he does shake his head, but not like crazy....I'll give her a call tommorrow, just in case...because he smells yummy, like cotton candy ( I got a great doggy cologne) but then you get to his ears, and whoo stinky boy...

I read somewhere about fungus infections?? I didn't read the whole article,


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i know of certain bacterias and yeast causes ear infections..... but that is the extent of my knowledge :wave:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

when they checked for mites did they also check for bacterial/fungal infection? these things live in the ear at low amounts normally, and when there is either primary infectinon (from mites/allergies) or growth initiated by moisture, etc... 

Ear infections are actually more common to be in one ear, or worse in one ear than the other, there is no connection between the ears so each is an independant instance. 

I don't recommend putting any meds in the ear unless directed by a vet, simply because in a worse case scenario, the solution you have may be ototoxic and in bad ear infections sometimes the tympanic membrane (ear drum) is not intact. Putting anything ototoxic down there in this situation = PAIN and likely deafness as a result. 

If your pup has an ear infection (as it sounds like it does) let your vet decide what to put in it, and what to clean it with. There are a lot of different OTC and prescription cleaners out there, each one with a different purpose. For example, Oticalm is a drying agent, Cerumene breaks up debris but is oil-base and non-ototoxic, Chlorohexiderm is a great flush but ototoxic etc... and different ear medications specifically for different problems (Conofite for yeast, Baytril Otic for bac/fungal and inflammation, Conofite/Dex for yeast with inflammation, Gentomycin Otic, Tresaderm, etc..) each drug has it's place in a given situation, and no Vet i know would recommend the use of any OTC drugs. 

Let us know what your vet says! Also, try not to clean the ears before going to the vet, your vet needs a good clean sample of the debris to give you a diagnosis. If the ear is clean when the vet sees it, there is nothing they can tell you for sure! I know it will bug your baby and you, but if you can, please refrain. 

-aNate


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

How do you delete posts in the pink? The blue had the X.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

cosmo had that too a couple of weeks ago ...his ear was a bit red one day and afterwards his ears were smelly .
i got an anti-infection fluid (don't remember how it's called) from the vet and it was over in a week !! 

kisses nat


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

not sure how to help but hope his ear gets better!!!! (and less smelly)


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks for the info! I have been watching him like crazy to see if he is scratching, but he isn't, he scratches at his collar...

anyways, being a neurotic mummy...lol...I called my vet and she said to come by today...so hopefully it's not an infection. 

:roll:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

keep us posted!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

SunnyFLMum said:


> Thanks for the info! I have been watching him like crazy to see if he is scratching, but he isn't, he scratches at his collar...
> 
> anyways, being a neurotic mummy...lol...I called my vet and she said to come by today...so hopefully it's not an infection.
> 
> :roll:


They don't always scratch like crazy, and if they don't that's good! It might just be wax or debris, with no infection that goes down into the ear canal. Your vet will be able to scope it and test the debris, so you'll be fine! =)
-Nate


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Well we went to the vet and it's just the wax that is bothering him, and the vet said his ears smell like doggie ears... :lol: 

Once she cleaned them out they smelled much better...and he seemed happier!

Thanks for your advice :wave:


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

his ears smelled like doggie ears? but if one smells foul isnt that a sign of infection


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

some dogs have one ear that is more prone to infections and it gets dirtier and waxier faster than the other one. however it shouldn't have a foul odor to it. :? dog ear smell is different than infected dog ear.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

luvmypuppet said:


> some dogs have one ear that is more prone to infections and it gets dirtier and waxier faster than the other one. however it shouldn't have a foul odor to it. :? dog ear smell is different than infected dog ear.


That ear tends to build up wax rather quickly, where the other ear has barely any, well after his ear was cleaned it didn't smell anymore, and it still hasn't...soooo...I'm watching him to see if it starts to smell again it is definately some kind of infection, she gave me an ear cleaner, forget the name, it's kind of oily but it cleans pretty good. He hasn't scratched his ears since it was cleaned. Funny thing is I thought wax didn't smell, but after his ear was cleaned it smells fine, and that was last friday...

oh and the ear is not red, or irritated looking.


----------

